# ACS Skill Assessment - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO



## ashishsuneja (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi All

I have received my ACS result and below is the overall summary.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 263111 (Computer Network and
Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Engineering from University of Rajasthan completed July 2006 has been
assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.
The following employment after September 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately
skilled level and relevant to 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Dates: 01/07 - 12/09 – 2 year(s) 11 month(s)
Position: Software Engineer
Employer: Accenture
Country: India
Dates: 12/09 - 06/12 – 2 year(s) 6 month(s)
Position: Senior Testing Engineer
Employer: Amdocs
Country: India
Dates: 06/12 - 08/13 – 1 year(s) 2 month(s)
Position: Senior Engineer Testing
Employer: Aricent Group
Country: India
Dates: 03/17 - 09/17 – 0 year(s) 5 month(s)
Position: Project Lead
Employer: Sandhata Technologies
Country: India
Page 2
The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.
*Dates: 08/13 - 01/17 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)
Position: Associate Tech Specialist - Not Closely Related to the Nominated ANZSCO
Employer: Tech Mahindra
Country: India*



I didn't get why ACS assessd the last one as not suitable since the roles and responsibilities were same for all of the above companies neither did they suggested anything otherwise. I am not sure what to do in this situation.

1. Should I Appeal?
2. Should I put up for review, not sure what extra I can give. I submitted all roles and responsibilities in statutory document for all the companies mentioned above.
3. Should I resubmit again after a gap of 2 months in the same occupation will it be assessed positive in that case?

Any other advice. Please suggest


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

Why a statutory declaration? I thought TechM provides skills reference letter to ex employees.

Anyways, ... if you are confident that your RnR from this SD matched by at least 65% with those for 263111, and the SD met all the required norms, were accompanied by supporting documents (service certificate and/ or first+last payslips, etc) then you should appeal this decision.


----------



## Shanikhan1 (Oct 23, 2017)

There could be another option for you to apply for recommendation from ACS CO.

The ACS will provide a recommendation for unsuitable applications which can be rectified by a change in the nominated ANZSCO code or skills application type.

Charges= 200$


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

That is not an option for him @Shanikhan1. It is only one episode of his that was assessed unsuitable while his application has been approved and positively assessed for rest of the years in the nominated ANZSCO.


----------



## ashishsuneja (Feb 28, 2017)

*ACS Evaluation*

Thanks for your response. Any idea whether appeals are successful? As I came to know that chances of any appeal to be successful is minimal as per the track record of ACS. You only end up paying 395$

If appeal is not successful..what is the other option? Any suggestion.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

ashishsuneja said:


> Thanks for your response. Any idea whether appeals are successful? As I came to know that chances of any appeal to be successful is minimal as per the track record of ACS. You only end up paying 395$
> 
> If appeal is not successful..what is the other option? Any suggestion.


You are right. I haven't heard of a successful appeal either, and so I said earlier that if you are certain it is a miss from their end and you had provided everything as per the rules and the skills should have been a match, only then venture into spending more on the appeal. However, if you have realised something was missed, or if the appeal outcome too is negative but you get a hint from them about why it resulted in a negative for this episode, then the last resort would be the #3 you mentioned earlier- a review application with additional documentation (as per their recommendation/ appeal outcome) after 2 months.


----------



## Abhishek.Mathur (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi Ashish,
Im planni g 5o apply for Australia PR under 189 for the post of Accountant. I have a B.E. and PGPM(Finance) degree with overall workex of 9 years but my reoevant for the post is around 5(which is also quiet close to the responsibilities mentioned).
Do you think I can take a chance to get thru the PR, as Im still not aure whether my previous employer will give me the experience letter on company letterhead.
If you arein India, please provide your contact no. as well.


----------



## PrabhuHp (Apr 16, 2018)

Your skills assessment has been assessed as NOT closely related to your nominated ANZSCO code.

The assessor has made a recommendation that your application is suitable for the following ANZSCO codes: 
261311 (Analyst Programmer); 
261312 (Developer Programmer); 
261313 (Software Engineer)

If you wish to change your nominated ANZSCO code as per the above recommendation, please complete the following 2 actions:

1. Please login to indicate your preference.

2. Please submit an additional assessment fee of $200.00 AUD.
Credit Card - please click here to login and pay via Credit Card
Paypal - please click here to login and pay via Paypal
We will hold your application for an extra 30 days. If no contact has been received from you by the ACS within this period, we will proceed to finalise your application according to your existing ANZSCO code.

Please note: If you wish to nominate an alternative ANZSCO code other than the listed recommendations, you will be required to submit a Review Application after your current skills assessment has been finalised.

Kind regards,

The Skills Assessment Team
Australian Computer Society


Can someone tell me if I choose different ANZSCO code how much time it would take for evaluation and get result?


----------

